# Pistol for my Wife



## GeorgiaBorn (Aug 31, 2010)

Not to sound redundant but I am new to this and would like some of your advice. I purchased my wife a hammer-less Taurus .38 and she was not very fond of it. She likes shooting full size pistols like my Browning 9mm and Kimber .45 but doesn't like to carry those because of their size. I am looking for a 9mm that would fit her hands and not be difficult for her to carry on a day to day basis. What would you suggest?


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Kahr PM9 is as small as 9mm's come... 16oz... 6+1. Kinda snappy recoil-wise though, but, of course that's the trade-off concerning small size gun in a bigger caliber. It'd be good to get her to a range that rents guns to try out... 'cause it's a very personal, subjective thing. If she prefers the autos, gotta' make sure she can rack the slide OK on whatever one she likes... women often have a problem with it due to lack of hand strength. Best to get her to a range/gun store with a big selection and let her handle a bunch. (I'm sure you already know this, I'm just sayin'...) It often happens these days that husbands/boyfriends try to be practical and suggest .38 revolvers, but after shooting them awhile MANY women tend to want, and indeed get, autos.

Genitron.com: Details for Kahr Arms PM9 9mm Luger Pistol

BTW (for new shooters/owners)... ANY new autos, especially the small ones, REALLY need a good break-in... lots of slide-racking and at least 200 rds. to begin getting smooth and reliable.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The Kahr PM 9 is a very good suggestion, so is the Kahr CW9 a biy bigger more like the bigger guns a little less $$ and a heck of a good shooter. Any Kahr would be a good choice. 

Personally I also Like the CZ Rami but I am not sure you wife would. I suggest it as an option and as a fine gun to own.

RCG


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

*Good luck!*

So she prefers the full size pistols, but wants to carry a smaller gun. :smt082

I fully appreciate what you are up against in trying to find a gun that pleases her. My wife often makes the same kind of mutually exclusive demands. Most often it is because she really does not understand what she wants. Maybe she will be happiest with a small gun that is on the heavy side? She might be a good candidate for the 2SUM. The best course of action is to just keep buying guns you like, and let her try them. If she does not like it, put it in your collection, and go buy another gun. Eventually she will like one of them, but meanwhile you get to buy all the guns you want. :mrgreen:


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Stoeger Cougar

Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine).


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

For a small auto pistol, the CZ Rami is a good choice and top quality small 9mm. I had a CZ P01 which is a little larger, but it was an outstanding shooting auto.
I almost picked up a Rami last year, but chose a S&W 642 for a summer carry pistol. 
Good luck.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

You might consider a S&W 9VE for her. I have one and love the feel of it the grips. It has never failed. With the current rebate being offered you can end up with around $250 in a lightweight polymer framed 9mm (16+1) with 2 mags and a life time guarantee.


----------



## Seabee (May 11, 2010)

Couch Potato is a genius !!!


----------



## GeorgiaBorn (Aug 31, 2010)

Couch Potato said:


> So she prefers the full size pistols, but wants to carry a smaller gun. :smt082
> 
> I fully appreciate what you are up against in trying to find a gun that pleases her. My wife often makes the same kind of mutually exclusive demands. Most often it is because she really does not understand what she wants. Maybe she will be happiest with a small gun that is on the heavy side? She might be a good candidate for the 2SUM. The best course of action is to just keep buying guns you like, and let her try them. If she does not like it, put it in your collection, and go buy another gun. Eventually she will like one of them, but meanwhile you get to buy all the guns you want. :mrgreen:


I think you are on to my secret. Thank you for your help.


----------



## GeorgiaBorn (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry I haven't replied sooner. Thank you very much for the useful information. She actually decided to go with a Kahr PM 9. But as soon as we spent two boxes of ammo she turned to me and said,'I really liked the Sig.' Oh well, I guess one more won't hurt!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Smart women...............

RCG


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

My "cajun bride" for the past 30 years, has carried a 4" barreled colt python, with a set of hogue rubber grips. The barrel was "magnaported" many years ago & she keeps it stoked with 125 gr. Hp ammo. She prefers the hornady factory ammo. She likes the balance, the weight, & the incredibly smooth 7 pound da pull. She refers to it as her "big colt snake" cause it will bite ya !!!!! Btw: She shoots it very well.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Ruger SP101 3" with premium "low recoil" SD rounds (she can allways step up to +P or even .357 later on, or if you want to use it). Not too big. A pussycat to shoot because of the weight. Simple manual of arms. Totally reliable. Ok, now go get the Kahr, revolvers just ain't sexxy no more.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## dodgerider (Nov 23, 2010)

Not trying to be an A## about this but this should be totally up to her. She should be hitting the internet up and get a big list of what she likes. Then go the a shop and "hold it" and if you’re lucky maybe you can shot it before you get, helps to know people on that one though. Well that’s my 2cents anyway either way post up what she ends up liking and don’t skimp out on some pics :mrgreen:


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

My wife finally is wanting to get chp. Went to the local gun store the other day as I finally got a day off. As I was looking she saw the Walther P22. My friend had one and I really liked it. She said that was what she was wanting if she got her concealed carry. I'm wanting her to go with something a tad bigger but I guess a .22 is better than nothing at all.

I'm glad someone mentioned the slide part. I wouldn't have even bothered to think about it. Guess when we go back I will get her to try it out.


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

The Walther PK380 is virtually the same gun as the P22 but only VERY SLIGHTLY larger and only 2 oz. heavier. Maybe she'd go for that? (Hope she gets that .380 is WAY better than .22!)


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah I thought about conviencing her to get a .380. The .40 isn't that much bigger and she has shot my m&p .40. I'm going to check and see if they make a 9mm. Only problem with the .380 is no around here carries them. Only one I have found is like alittle over an hour drive away.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

GeorgiaBorn said:


> Sorry I haven't replied sooner. Thank you very much for the useful information. She actually decided to go with a Kahr PM 9. But as soon as we spent two boxes of ammo she turned to me and said,'I really liked the Sig.' Oh well, I guess one more won't hurt!


You are in an enviable position.

I hope she hates the Sig. :smt023


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Brevard13 said:


> Yeah I thought about conviencing her to get a .380. The .40 isn't that much bigger and she has shot my m&p .40. I'm going to check and see if they make a 9mm. Only problem with the .380 is no around here carries them. Only one I have found is like alittle over an hour drive away.


A lot of people are lovin' the Walther PPS 9mm... also, Kahr CW9 is comparable size but cheaper.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I am going to see about finding a 9mm walther and letting her see how she likes it. Personally I am going to try to talk her into a 9mm M&P compact.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Give her your charge card and you leave the store.
Just go.

It's hers

AFS


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

If she has shot your .40 and didn't complain too much, a 9mm would be a piece of cake for her. I personally would not let my wife rely on a .22 as a carry weapon. Is a .22 better than nothing? Maybe. It is absolutely not better than the bad guys 9. Why screw around? Common opinion is .380 is minimally acceptable. Anything less is a gamble not worth taking. Good luck.


----------



## jsmith15 (Sep 15, 2010)

let her shoot a M&P compact.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

After the 1st of the year she wants to take her concealed carry class. I pretty much have her talked into a 9mm m&p. She is going to shoot my .40 again. And hopefully I can rent one in a 9mm so she can see if she likes it. First chance when I get off these 7 working days in a row we are going to head to the range and seeing what she can try out.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

It might be worth letting her try an all steel 9mm. 9's are tame, but one that is all steel will still be softer shooting than a polymer one. Men usually try to get the woman a small, light pistol when most actually prefer a larger heavier one.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Find a range that has a variety of guns for rental. Then let her try a whole bunch of different ones, then see what she picks. You might be suprised.
That said, have you tried the XD 9 series? An XD 9 compact or even a subcompact might be worth a look. I have a XD40SC and it is a fairly controllable gun, I would imagine that the 9mm version is even better in that respect.
On a different note, have either of you considered other compact revolvers? My wife has a Taurus .38 UL and it is a bit of a handful to shoot with full up loads. She ended up buying herself a Walther PPK/S .380. Go figure.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

My wife doesn't like revolvers. That was what I tried to get her to look at. As far as the xd. That will be a no go. I have a .45 xd and she doesn't like the feel with the safety in the back of the grip.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

SMann said:


> It might be worth letting her try an all steel 9mm. 9's are tame, but one that is all steel will still be softer shooting than a polymer one. Men usually try to get the woman a small, light pistol when most actually prefer a larger heavier one.


My wife couldn't tell a difference in my ruger .40 and my m&p .40c. She said that the m&p felt better when holding it. I had to use it for collateral for a loan that is about to get paid off. She only tried it with the medium size. I think with the smaller backstrap I will have a winner.


----------



## Sniper6473 (Dec 14, 2010)

When teaching the wife to shoot, she had never fired a weapon before. I did to her what my father did with me, 6 rounds with the 44 Mag, then told her that was as bad as it gets. I'm not re-coil sensitive and don't believe in the step up process, get the worst out of the way and everything else is gravy. Because I mainly shoot 357 Sig that is what she is accustomed to, I purchased her another P2000 SK with houge grip and tactical magazine floorplates and she shoots it with no problems. She will get the 357 sting after around 50 to 60 target rounds, which is normal.


----------



## BersaPRO (Nov 16, 2009)

*Wife likes Revolvers*

My Wife's first handgun was a Ruger New Model Single Six .22LR with an additional cylinder for .22 magnum. She then graduated to a Ruger GP100, .357 Magnum with a six-inch barrel. (She likes the simplicity of a revolver). She held quite a few pistols and revolvers before she decided on the GP100.

She has her CCW permit and carries her Ruger SP101, .357 Magnum with a 2-inch barrel everywhere she goes. She may move into a semi-automatic pistol at some point, but likes her Ruger revolvers.

She did handle quite a few handguns before deciding on what she wanted, but she got what felt good to her. By the way, she is deadly accurate with all three of her revolvers.


----------

